# itunes>hifi?



## claudde (16 Décembre 2013)

bonjour
je serai assez intéressé par la solution.
mais ne comprend spas trop le rapport entre l'airport express et l'ampli
un mac avec itunes d'un coté
de l'autre une chaine hifi sans hdmi, sur laquelle j'aimerai bien lire mes albums d'itunes.
merci

et peut-etre l'apple tv me permet-elle cela?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Décembre 2013)

hello

si tu penses réellement hifi, amha, oublies iTunes

si tu utilises ce terme pour désigner ta chaine audio, alors c'est différent 

une borne airport express se contentera d'une entrée "classique" sur ton ampli (double rca rouge/blanc)

une appleTV aura besoin d'une entrée optique sur ton ampli

l'hdmi ne sera utile que pour la TV

Donc, en gros, l'airport semble être pour toi  pour autant que tu désires faire cela "sans-fil". 

Soit elle utilise ton réseau wifi existant, soit il en sera créé un entre elle et ton mac 
L'info audio est envoyée par onde du mac vers la borne.
Celle-ci converti alors le signal et l'envoie à sa sortie mini-jack, que tu connecteras par cable à l'entrée de ton ampli.

voilou


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> si tu penses réellement hifi, amha, oublies iTunes
> une borne airport express se contentera d'une entrée "classique" sur ton ampli (double rca rouge/blanc)



Quelques précisions : Depuis quelques années, il existe des solutions "audiophiles" à base de mac et d'iTunes. 
Tout d'abord, la borne Airport Xprss est capable de sortir un signal numérique (en minijack), adaptable en optique, et qui peut donc attaquer un DAC avant l'ampli.

Il existe également des players, pilotables par itunes qui permettent d'améliorer la qualité sonore. Par exemple: Bitperfect, Audirvana, Amarra, Fidelia, etc.

Ensuite évidemment, il faut que la source soit de qualité (Flac, alac ou 24 bit/192)


----------

